# How do I transfer full color images to TPU cell phone cases/covers???



## Elmo Hong Zito (Apr 29, 2009)

I have been trying to find the process to transfer full color printed images to TPU (Thermoplastic Polyurethane) cell phone cases (wrapped around sides, corners and front). These are the cases that protect your blackberry or Iphone that are made of a strong flexible plastic resin similar to that of a garden hose. 
I have attached some pictures I found on Alibaba.com of companies in China that do this. They are very secretive of their process, however I have gotten a few to tell me that they use water slide decals followed by a heating process.
Any help would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

It is done with sublimation and a vaacum heat press.
Do a google search on 3d sublimation.

We will be offering a solution in July.


----------

